# white lesion on mbuna



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

So a while ago I uploaded about a jalo reef which was sitting on the bottom and it went undiagnosed due to lack of symptoms so I removed it from main tank but now it has a white lesion on its side behind the gills. I have no idea what this might be but I don't think it's tb. In my experience, fish with tb suffer more from lethargy, loss of appetite etc rather then lesions. This fish still has an appetite and moves quickly when presented with food but sits a lot of the time and doesn't seem to have to much control over its descent which leads me to believe something is also up with its swim bladder. Please help, I seem to be constantly battling with fish disease and I'm getting tired of constantly losing fish. My water quality is perfect with nitrites 20ppm or lower.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google columnaris and see if it is what you have. Mine exhibited the behavior you describe. The lesions are fairly large...the sides is a typical location and may appear a little fuzzy.


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

Yes this looks like columnaris and I literally just moved my tank yesterday and the fish affected had been acting abnormally for a number of weeks so this makes sense. I found a very detailed page on it but I don't have time to go trough it all right now a small I am moving obviously lol. Is it contagious, do I need to treat the whole tank now, and how do I treat it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would treat the whole tank...I was not successful, this is a difficult disease. I think Kanamycin via overnight mail has been most successful for people. What can you get online in New Zealand?


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

I have just done a little research on it and would adding appropriate amounts of copper sulphate and Epsom salts work? I'm sure I would be able to get the antibiotic somewhere but it looks very expensive lol. Also, it seems apparent that this bacteria is in almost every aquarium environment so does treating the aquarium remove this bacteria?


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

Also none of the other fish seem to be displaying symptoms of anything.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I never heard of using copper sulfate. Epsom salts will not cure the disease.

It's a virulent disease...thus the overnight mail. I find the only meds that are worthwhile are expensive. I tried several courses of different medications...the fish got better during treatment but worse in between and I ended up euthanizing.

I tried Maracyn and Maracyn2 together for several courses of treatment. Also API Triple Sulfa for one course of treatment. Did not hear about Kanamycin until after the fish was gone.

The bacteria will not bother your fish unless his immune system is compromised. IME a fish is almost guaranteed to get sick with SOMETHING once the immune system is compromised.


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

lol well... is it worth paying for medication then? because if they get stressed, if its not columnaris then its going to be something else which is going to cost an arm and a leg (and a fish most probably) to get fixed. my other fish are still absolutely fine and are not showing any symptoms of anything. in your honest opinion, is it actually worth paying for medication for a specific disease if the immune systems of the fish are compromised? their environment is stable and all other fish are acting normally with the exception of the fish that has now passed; that had been displaying irregular behaviour from supposedly another issue.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes it is worth paying for expensive meds if the fish can be cured...and most can. My fish that had columnaris endured a severe beating (he jumped a divider and spent a day with another male in close quarters) and the columnaris was a secondary infection.

Much better than having to treat disease is prevention. I don't use dividers anymore. I rescue any harassed fish promptly and generally do all I can to keep the immune system of the fish from being compromised.

Most stressed fish can recover with just clean water and isolation if you act early enough.


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

so do you think it would be wise to re-set up my make shift quarantine tank that runs the same water as the main tank? i spotted a fish which isnt showing any symptoms of anything but he is looking a little ragged... as for the meds, the fish suffering from columnaris has passed and was suffering from an undiagnosed something before contracting columnaris in the first place... so i should still buy the meds and treat the whole system?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not combine the quarantine/main tank water. Defeats the purpose of quarantine.

I would isolate the ragged fish and treat with clean water. Monitor for improvement.

Then...try to improve the aggression sitution in your main tank so there are no more ragged fish.


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

the dominant male jalo reef is a massive dick, what do i do about him?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Rehome him.


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

sounds like a plan. also, literally just 5 minutes ago i saw a long clear-ish/white poo floating around and i know thats not a good thing. i am soooooo sick of sick fish.
i know its not bloat because they are all eating and behaving normally but what could this be? are my fish just reacting to the move because it didnt go that smoothly? 
it feels like every tiime i look at the tank, i see a symptom of something that is going to cost me. i need inspiration.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not the length that is important...was is like a fine hair or normal thickness of the feces? The thread ones are associated with bloat...the fish stops eating and passing food waste and is passing mucous instead. If every fish is eating then it's not bloat.


----------



## kgrieve (Nov 28, 2017)

its not bloat, it was normal thickness i guess? im just trying to locate some kanaplex or other similar drug. i even approached the pharmacy lol. i need to get to a vet for a prescription tho.


----------

